# Pipe shape cigar



## Puros del Istmo de Panama (Dec 2, 2008)

Just wanted to share one of several novelty cigars that we make.


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

That's pretty cool. Share more!


----------



## Puros del Istmo de Panama (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Patrick. I'll try to post a sax shape cigar we did for Hard Rock Cafe in Biloxi, Ms.


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Very interesting...

While I doubt most would smoke it, preferring to retain it for it's novelty, is it smokeable?


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

that is really weird.


----------



## Puros del Istmo de Panama (Dec 2, 2008)

Can be smoked, Jeff.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Pretty awesome there!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very nice - I've seen pipe cigars before and wondered how well it burns around the bend. Intriguing.


----------



## Puros del Istmo de Panama (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Mike for both comments. It burns great. It draws just like a pipe when lighting. Gave several pipes away at the New Orleans RTDA and personally gifted one to John from Drew Estates since he inspired me to manufacture my own cigars.


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Very cool David, do you have a shop in Tampa?


----------



## Puros del Istmo de Panama (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Frank. My importer/dist. has a small cigar lounge that he opened a few months ago to help promote my cigars. It's at 5001 N, Lois Ave. Tampa, Fl 33614. Phone 813-300-2616. Near the Buc's Football Stadium. Tell him I sent you.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I have been wanting to make one of those soon. The one I have in mind is just a little different. But that is sweet!


----------



## KazzTheMurse (Aug 14, 2008)

thats awesome! I want one!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Cool cigar pipe!!


----------



## madoqa (Feb 15, 2008)

nice darw?lol


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Pass the pipe please


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

I would smoke it.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

That cigar looks very nice. If i had one I would save it like that rather than smoking it.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

pretty cool!! I once saw pics where Pepin make sutche a "pipe"!! :smile:


----------



## Puros del Istmo de Panama (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks again for all your great comments and acceptance to this great forum.


----------

